# Eid Mubarak!



## Abu Rashid

Eid Mubarak (Blessed Eid) to all of the forum's Muslims.
​


----------



## azeid

السلام عليكم



كل عام و أنتم جميعاً بخير
*
Eid-al-Fitr celebration is Sunday*

 Happy Eid to all Muslim members

عيدكم مبارك
_
Eid Mubarak_

Bayramınız Mübarek Olsun

Selamat Hari Raya Idul Fitri

أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير و اليمن و السعادة و البركات 
​


----------



## cherine

*Happy Eid to all the Muslims foreros and their loved ones. May it be filled with blessings, peace and happiness
*
كل سنة واحنا طيبين وبخير
​ 
 

​


----------



## londonmasri

Eid mubarak to all
​


----------



## Haroon

تقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الأعمال


----------



## Mahaodeh

كل سنة وانتو سالمين وعساكم من عوّاده


----------



## yasmeena

Eid Mubarak 
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Faylasoof

عید مبارک
A very Happy Eid to all!


----------



## Masood

Eid Mubarak, everyone!

(Now I can get back to cycling to work and playing footie....woo-hoo!!)


----------



## Haroon

Eid Mubark


----------



## لنـا

عيد مبارك... اعاده الله عليكم بالخير والطاعات
عيد شهيد!!


----------

